# medicines fish bacteria



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Can medicine for fish kill the bacteria or biological filter in the aquarium? I know something like antibiotics can kill off benificial gut flora in humans and animals because it kills all bacteria indescrimately. So, if you are medicating all fish in your tank due to some contagious sickness, you would need to move them to a new tank, correct?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Believe that some meds will have a negative effect on your filter!
I wish I could say which ones in paticular,but to be honest it never really concerned me!
I change water!Every week ,sometimes more often.If a med says not to I try to hold back,but ;"you can always change water and add meds to replace what was removed".I actually think that this is a key to "overdosing" meds and also helping sick fish survive meds which are often the last straw of stress in their short lives.
Many add extra surface agitation to help with O2, but in the long run there is more to it.
The worst changing water does(when done correctly)is cost you a couple more $$(depends on the meds and gallons dosed $$$).


----------



## FishyFriend (Oct 20, 2014)

Antibiotic meds will kill your good bacteria, as will any meds with malachite green or methylene blue & possibly others which is why you should have a hospital tank or tub you can use for treatment.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks. I don't have a problem. I was wondering whether to keep a strictly plant or shrimp tank with a little filter in case I have a break out of something. Maybe 2 filters so I can have a quarenteen tank.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello kal...

Putting medicines into the tank water is never a good idea, for the reasons you gave. Maintaining clean water conditions is the best remedy. If you believe you have sick fish, then begin an aggressive water change routine and do a good job of vacuuming the bottom material if possible. You can add a bit of standard aquarium salt to the replacement water too. A couple of teaspoons for every 5 gallons of new water is enough to stimulate the fishes' immune system and retard the growth of parasites.

B


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

Short answer yes. Any astringent or antibiotic is going to adversely effect filter. Some are worse than others. This is why they tell you to do water changes as part of treatment and put new carbon in the filter once treatment is over. The idea of treating the fish in a separate tank does not always succeed either, the tank is infected not just the fish. Astringents and antibiotics are liable to be pretty rough on plants too. Especially some of the stronger astringents for killing parasites and snails. You should also remember that with some parasites snails are integral in the life cycle andmay have to be eliminated to control parasitic infection.


----------

